# 2015 Outback 323Bh With Extended Warranty



## luvnpunkin (Apr 22, 2008)

2015 Outback Travel Trailer. Model 323BH with Diamond Package and 7 year transferable extended warranty. Excellent condition. 50 AMP, 2 AC units, 2 slides, Bunk House, Kitchen Island, Tilt Sleep System in Master Bedroom, outside kitchen, 17 in flat screen in living area, 13 in flat screen in master bedroom, stereo/dvd player combination with outside speakers (bluetooth), sleeps 10. Located in Prince Frederick, MD. Asking $35,000.

Floor plan: http://www.keystonerv.com/previous-years?brand=Outback&year=2015

Diamond Package information: http://www.keystonerv.com/media/1758127/outback_diamond_package.pdf

Please email [email protected] with questions or for additional pictures. Thank you


----------

